# Water Clarity...how long does it take???



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay folks...a returning hobbyist here after 14 year absence. Many of you have probably read some of my posts already so please consider me a total NOOB to this again. I have just completed the setup of a 220 gallon tank and have added the gravel and water only just to do two things...one, test the tank for any leaks and two, test my filters to ensure they are all working.

So I rinsed the heck out of my new gravel (CEMEX Aquarium gravel from King Eds) and stirred it up and ran it through mesh screens to make sure it was relatively clean...put it this way the water ran clear in a 2 gallon pail when I stirred the heck out of the gravel so I felt it was pretty clean. I added over 200 pounds of gravel to this tank...took me almost 5 hours to completely rinse the gravel and add it to the tank. I filled the tank with cold tap water and have added my two 300 watt heaters with a set temp of 80 degrees (F). I have 3, count them 3, Fluval FX-5 filters, filtering this tank. Each filter has their stock sponge filters as well as they are stocked with bio media in all three trays in all three filters, so basically 9 trays of sponge filters and 9 trays of bio media. 

So here is my question...given the fact that each filter is capable of filtering over 900 gallons per hour (I know that rating is likely with no media and no reduction in flow) for a total of 2700 gallons per hour how long can I expect the tank water to become relatively clear? I realize that each filter is not likely running at 900 gallons per hour, more than likely about half of that so say 1350 gallons per hour. That would mean to say all three filters would be filtering my entire tank over 6 times per hour...which from what I have read here on the forums is pretty good filtration for a tank that size.

Like I said NOOB question, but was curious as to how long it might take for clear water.

Feedback appreciated!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

it really depends on what filter media you are using. What are you using? Just sponges? If your using filter pads or sponges , the finer the better and best to let them get a lil dirty as it will help filter the finer particles out faster. If its basically dust from the substrate, it could be a few days no matter what the turnover rate is, if you dont have proper media in it. I add a layer of green scrub pads (from the dollar store like in pic below) when I need finer filtration. And also slower flow rate could be beneficial as well as the media can stop the finer particles easier ...as opposed to a faster, more powerful rate. No expert, just my exp


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

You might want to run one of the fx-5's as a water polishing filter and the other 2 as just biomedia to balance it out that way you would only have to clean 1 of them fairly frequently


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

Fx5 is an awesome filter. How you layer your media makes all the difference. If that gravel was cleaned those filters should clear up that tank within the hour. 

The white polishing pads are garbage. They slowed the flow in my filter noticeably and clogged my filter in a week. A good coarse sponge coupled with the big foam filters in the fx5 should be all you need. I am happy with my water clarity but plan on running purigen the next time I crack the filter open. 

What I find that made a difference in my water clarity was the way I layered the media. First is passes through some cheap ceramic rings and then through the fluval coarse sponge. I am using biomax and ehiem media in the last 2 baskets and my water is crystal clear is an over stocked african tank. I find that having the ceramic rings being first stage the water runs though, allows bigger debris to break down a little before hitting the coarse sponge. Only thing I would change is possible running a pond 2-3 stage coarse filters in place of the fluval sponge. 

anyways, give it some time. It should clear up by tomorrow. If not your gonna have to check how your layering the filter media or assume it could have been more dustier the you thought.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

I for some unknown reason decided to clean my media in the tank itself instead odf a bucket of tank water.der and it went dirt brown. I put some polyester fibre fill (floss) in my hob and it cleared it up in about 4 hours,


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Just add some filter floss into the filter like the last member mentioned. Thatll do the trick in a few hrs


----------



## NODES (Jun 21, 2012)

I usually buy a cheap pillow from walmart and stuff one of my canister filters with the floss...let it run for 48 hours and tank is spot less.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

NODES said:


> I usually buy a cheap pillow from walmart and stuff one of my canister filters with the floss...let it run for 48 hours and tank is spot less.


You don't need to buy a pillow, just buy the polyester batting itself. It's sold in most craft stores.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I have a bunch of that in my storage unit downstairs he could have for free. Clogs up too fast for my liking. Though if it were me I'd probably just stir everything up and empty the tank and refill it again lol


----------

